

Ask HN: HN inbox, feature to send/receive messages to/from HN users - selvan

Few times I was in need to contact other HN users. But not all HN users have mentioned contact info in their profile.<p>Would it be nice to have Reddit&#x2F;Quora like inbox feature for HN users, as part of HN itself?
======
hakanderyal
This idea comes up from time to time. And majority of the community doesn't
want it.

One of the HN's most appealing side is it's simplicity.

Anyway, those that want to be contacted puts their e-mail/website into their
profile.

------
yzzxy
Maybe just have it push to email, and make it easy to turn off. I, for one,
don't want another inbox to check.

That way, you can contact anyone, but everyone's email is not visible.

------
sidcool
What I wish is a notification when someone responds to my comment. Nothing
more. I love tracking comments and having constructive discussions, but
without notifications, it becomes very difficult.

~~~
egor83
Check out [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
sidcool
This is great, thanks! Didn't know it.

